# Another hint as to the fate of the Lost Legions



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

This is from Propsero Burns, will put it in spoiler tags just in case but it does not spoil the story in any kind of way and tbh isn't a spoiler at all, but just in case some get touchy. It is only a few lines long anyway.



Said between the main character of the book and Leman Russ. The Rout being the Space Wolves, sanction being sent to quell another Legion.

'Never is a long time, skjald,' he replies. 'I'm tough, but i'm not that tough. Just because somethings never happened, it doesn't mean it never will.'
'There's a first time for everything.'
'Exactly,' he grunts.
'The unprecedented, like....Astartes fighting Astartes? Like the Rout being called to sanction another Legion?'
'That?' he answers. He laughs, but it is a sad sound. 'Hjolda, no. _That's_ not unprcedented.'

So it would appear the Legions, The Wolves particularly have been used before to bring down another Legion.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It would also help explain how Russ was so eager and willing to attach the TS. Despite how much he may have hated Magnus, the fact that possibly they'd been used before helps to justify their use a second time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It would seem to reinforce the theory about the SWs being an anti-Astartes weapon. It's hard to see how they can develop that though, considering after Prospero the wolves don't really play a huge part in the rest of the Heresy.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It would seem to reinforce the theory about the SWs being an anti-Astartes weapon. It's hard to see how they can develop that though, considering after Prospero the wolves don't really play a huge part in the rest of the Heresy.


Well, that and despite their victory on Prospero, their numbers were fairly significantly depleted. I don't know the exact lore on it, but judging from A Thousand Sons they had many casualties, probably making them fairly combat ineffective while they replenished their losses.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So what could be so problematic that they definitely needed to destroy them I wonder.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

The Emperor could have easily used any number of Legions to destroy another Legion, the fact that Russ may have been chosen and his Glorious Space Wolves show how much faith the Emperor has in the absolute loyalty and obedience of Russ and the great honour bestowed upon his Legion.

Perhaps also and rather sadly is that the rabid half wit is probably least likely to question being asked to kill his own brother than all the other primarchs.

Though of note a certain Master Guilliman has been noticed hanging around the possible demise in fortunes of his brother Legions on more than one occassion, and this has been hinted at as the means his Glorious Ultramarines have grown to be such a mighty force at the Emperors side.

For more on the unstainable honour of Master Guilliman one must read the First Heretic.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Might just be that the Wolves are use because they have done it before, giving them the most experience in removing other astartes. But i think ( if memory serves) that the older rules for the sapce wolves made then pretty good against other Chapters.

Hell, Could be that the wolves had the biggest numerical advantage over the other Legion at the time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

On the Wolves being used to fight other Legions. they are described throughout the book as being made to be executioners, as they are the only Legion who will follow the Emperors orders no matter what it is, no matter who or what he orders them to attack, they will do it, and they are the best at doing it aswell. They are shown to be so much more than barbaric savages, showing to be highly intelligent in their attacks. Read the novel when its out to have it explained better.


Safe to say Prospero Burns definetly makes the Space Wolves vs Thousand Sons issue alot more complex than it seems



For instance, right from the begining, the forces of chaos have been manipulating the two legions so that they would become intense rivals and grow suspicous of each other, creating flase spy networks in both Legions to make them think they were spying on each other. At Nikeaa itself an agent/deamon of chaos who has been key to the manipulations, disguises himself as Amon of the Thousand Sons, attacks Amon(the Custode) and some of the Space Wolves with sorcery before escaping. News of this attack (reported as a Thousand Son commiting the act as the agent/deamon was disguised as Amon) is reported to the Emperor or council and is implied that it effected the final decision on whether to ban psychic powers or not.

The forces of Chaos had all along planned for the two Legions to fight each other, The Space Wolves being quoted by chaos as being the most dangerous physical military force to Horus and a genuine military threat, more than the other Legions, and the Thousand Sons being the most dangerous threat to them on a psychic level. They had to ensure both Legions could not effect the Heresy, taking two loyal Legions out in one go. But they had not planned on Magnus being so loyal and noble as to let the Space Wolves, at least for the most part, destroy Prospero without his intervention, leading the Space Wolves to not be destroyed as they had hoped, but wounded instead.


Also interestingly on Magnus and Russ



Despite their obvious rivalry, it is stated that Russ and the Wolves take no pleasure in having to sanction Magnus and his Legion. Russ (thinking he is talking to Magnus through his 'spy') even lets Magnus know he is coming, tells him to evacuate the civilians and innocents and begs him to have his Legion arrayed and ready to surrender when they arrive so that no one would have to be killed and he could take Magnus in. But Magnus as we know if you have read Thousand Sons resigned himself to his fate and wanted his legion to be destroyed so that they would not be able to help Chaos. 


One more interesting note on Nikeaa



A significantly large portion of the Space Wolves including Russ were present on Nikea, hidden by the Sisters of Silence, ready to attack Magnus and the Thousand Sons should they take the decision badly and become aggressive.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah Im not sure about the Wolves and their size. It would be assumed that their would be something about the wolves that makes them better at destroying the Wolves than another legion. Now, Dan Abnett does say there is something about them..."space wolves are particularly dangerous... It begs the question, why would the emperor allow quite so dangerous and untamed to exist. It would be to take down another legion...something far more unthinkable took place." I'm assuming Dan Abnett was talking about his book of course.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> For instance, right from the begining, the forces of chaos have been manipulating the two legions so that they would become intense rivals and grow suspicous of each other, creating flase spy networks in both Legions to make them think they were spying on each other. At Nikeaa itself an agent/deamon of chaos who has been key to the manipulations, disguises himself as Amon of the Thousand Sons, attacks Amon(the Custode) and some of the Space Wolves with sorcery before escaping. News of this attack (reported as a Thousand Son commiting the act as the agent/deamon was disguised as Amon) is reported to the Emperor or council and is implied that it effected the final decision on whether to ban psychic powers or not.




I actually suspected that, given that in _A Thousand Sons_ it's implied that Magnus had spies among the Space Wolves. Although chaos being the cause for creating such false spy-networks is very interesting.


I'm currently trying to resist reading more spoilers until I get the book myself (which will hopefully be tomorrow).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow WOW WOW! Prospero Burns is out? Why did no one tell me? (busts open car door and drives to Borders)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Only in the UK this early i'm guessing.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Only in the UK this early i'm guessing.


Should have told me that before I went to the book store. 
You guys get all the good stuff early..... not fair.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye Black Library pre-order. I must have got the first batch of pre-orders as mine would have got shipped out on possibly as early as the 3rd


----------



## Malcador (Nov 19, 2010)

The bloody snow has delayed my copies arrival....


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Said between the main character of the book and Leman Russ. The Rout being the Space Wolves, sanction being sent to quell another Legion.
> 
> 'Never is a long time, skjald,' he replies. 'I'm tough, but i'm not that tough. Just because somethings never happened, it doesn't mean it never will.'
> 'There's a first time for everything.'
> ...


Is this after they've hit the Thousand Sons, when they've just got word to ransack them, or just in general chit chat prior to the TS? It could be taken a different way entirely like, depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

After the Burning of Prospero


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesting. However I have always liked how there is this mystery behind the 2 legions that are now missing. I personally hope there is not too much revealed about them.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Angel of Blood. Space Wolves vindicated then? Or to be more specific are they still portrayed as raving mad lunatics in power armour who massacre people. Also do we get any bombshells on whether or not their psychic powers come from Fenris or the warp? That seemed like a real longshot.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Here you can find a review which should answer your first question
as for the longshot, I think the Fenris version is rather naive, plain and simple warp essence is what the SW use in my opinion

http://www.bscreview.com/2010/12/prospero-burns-by-dan-abnett-review/


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

piemelke said:


> Here you can find a review which should answer your first question
> as for the longshot, I think the Fenris version is rather naive, plain and simple warp essence is what the SW use in my opinion
> 
> http://www.bscreview.com/2010/12/prospero-burns-by-dan-abnett-review/


Thanks man, job done. Gotta track down a copy myself now.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Wow wow wow wow WOW WOW! Prospero Burns is out? Why did no one tell me? (busts open car door and drives to Borders)


Are you in the United States? You probably wont get it. I think your best bet is to pre-order.

From my experience the quickest way to get the new books is

1. Pre-Order, basically received same time as are European friends.
2. Wait until it comes to GW stores. 2-3 weeks before due date
3. Last but not least, local book stores. Exactly or later than date due.

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Hey Angel of Blood. Space Wolves vindicated then? Or to be more specific are they still portrayed as raving mad lunatics in power armour who massacre people. Also do we get any bombshells on whether or not their psychic powers come from Fenris or the warp? That seemed like a real longshot.


 
I feel they are. The Space Wolves and Russ definetly don't look like the mindless barbarians and dim witted savages they are protrayed as in the other books, Thousand Sons especially. Like i said, Russ allows Magnus to know he is coming so that he can evacuate the civilians, and then begs him brother to brother to surrender himself to them when they arrive so that they can resolve it without bloodshed.

As to the pyschic powers. Nothing is mentioned as coming from Fenris, but one of the Rune Priests does make a good comment when a Thousand Son calls him a hypocrit for using powers. He says that they know their limits, they realise there is such a thing as knowing too much and restrict themselves accordingly with their use of power, saying they must not step over that line. Then accuses the Thousand Son of taking many steps past that line. In response he shows charactertic arrogance of the Thousand Sons exclaiming they have mastered them every step of the way compared to the Space Wolves low powers. Admitedly this Thousand Son is actually an agent or deamon of chaos, but it still does hold true for the Sons based on what we saw in the book Thousand Sons


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> After the Burning of Prospero


It could just be them saying that it's not unprecidented that _they_ (as in out of all the legions) were used to squash the other legion. Or, as you say, could be they've quashed some before! 

 Nice find though, looking forward to reading that


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> It could just be them saying that it's not unprecidented that _they_ (as in out of all the legions) were used to squash the other legion. Or, as you say, could be they've quashed some before!
> 
> Nice find though, looking forward to reading that


Nah its very clear in the context on the conversation that he is talking about an event prior to Prospero


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Shit too many spoilers, need to get out of this thread and buy the book! Gonna check my store today after one. :biggrin:


----------

